# Looking for a mini poodle in Ontario



## Giggles8378 (12 mo ago)

I am currently on my second mini poodle. I’ve had two amazing dogs. My first was cream coloured and my current guy is black.
My last breeder has since moved to New Brunswick. We live in the Toronto area (Oakville).

Im thinking of a red mini. Does anyone on here have a red min?

Thanks
Karen


----------

